# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Need approval and suggestions on my new tank setup please

## Laurie

I am getting tadpoles soon (mostly tree frogs) and I've read so many different direions on care and habitat that I just need to know if this setting will be fine for my new tadpoles, and when they grow into frogs. I filled the tank with distilled water for the new tadpoles and a filter. I have a gradual ramp for them to get to land when they get to be little froggies. I just read on this forum that I may need a heat lamp when my tadpoles turn into frogs? I have live plants on the land side and fake ones on the pond side. This is a 55 gallon tank, by the way.

----------


## Gail

What kind of frogs are you getting?  I've never raised tads in the winter, just the spring/summer (Cope's Grey Tree Frogs,Fowlers & Southern Toads) so I didn't use any kind of heat source. Also make sure that your tads don't get sucked up into the filter.

----------


## Laurie

I ordered tadpoles from online. The ad said it's from a variety of: *TREE FROGS (GREEN, SQUIRREL,ETC), CHORUS FROGS, CRICKET FROGS, LEOPARD FROGS, The filter has small slits on the bottom, but I will keep an eye on it for my new tadpoles when I get them.*

----------


## Gail

Wow, you sure have a variety of tads coming in, and I'm not sure about the different kinds, but I would be worried that the larger tads might eating the smaller ones. I know the filter you have, I used the same one.  I use the sponge type filter sheets and rubberband to cover the slits.


> I ordered tadpoles from online. The ad said it's from a variety of: *TREE FROGS (GREEN, SQUIRREL,ETC), CHORUS FROGS, CRICKET FROGS, LEOPARD FROGS, The filter has small slits on the bottom, but I will keep an eye on it for my new tadpoles when I get them.*

----------


## Laurie

OH! They might eat each other! That would be terrible! I'll seperate them if need be. And thanks for the tip on overing the slits on the filter.

----------


## Bdimas

Yes depending on tadpole size they can definitely eat each other. Also once they morph they will need separate tanks. Some may be fine together but your larger frogs, especially the leopards will eat the smaller frogs.

I would do a lot of research on each specie...

----------


## Laurie

Okay, I researched all the frogs listed. The chorus and cricket frogs are small, like you said, the leopard frog will eat them. If I get a leopard frog he'll have to have his own tank. Looks like I'm safe with the tree frogs too. Thanks for the info. I should have researched the frogs in the first place to make sure they could live together. I'm using distilled water for my future tadpoles. Is this good for them? I've heard so many different opinions.

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

Don't know much about raising frogs, but that would be a 40 gallon vivarium.

----------


## Laurie

Your saying the set up in the piture is a 40 gallon vivarium? Or I will need a 40 gallon vivarium?

----------


## Bdimas

Good luck with them!

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

What you have there is a 40 gallon. A 50 gal is longer, taller, and not as deep. It's fine for your purposes. Just an observation from a pet store employee.  :Smile:

----------


## Laurie

Thanks Bdimas!

----------


## Laurie

I bought it myself. It's not a 40 gallon.

----------


## bill

> I bought it myself. It's not a 40 gallon.


I have the exact same tank i use for my mantellas. It is identical to my 40b. Sorry to.say, but snake guy is correct. And you can use a foot off of pantyhose to cover the slits in the filter. Been doing that with fish forever.

----------


## Laurie

Yep, you guys were right. It is a 40 gallon. I was told it was a 50 gallon. Sorry I doubted you. I still have a question about the water. Some websites say to use distilled water, and others say to use spring water. I filled the water side with distilled water and now I'm worried about putting my tadpoles in there.

----------


## Brian

> I bought it myself. It's not a 40 gallon.


You can measure it, there's 231 cubic inches per US Gallon.

I've never raised tadpoles myself, but there's info on raising Gray treefrog tadpoles in the care sheet that should be relevant to the treefrogs you get Frog Forum - Gray Tree Frog Care and Breeding

----------


## bill

I wouldn't use distilled water, it lacks vital minerals and vitamins that your tads and eventually frogs will need. Dechlorinated tap water will work fine  :Smile:

----------


## Laurie

Thanks! That was very helpful reading.

----------


## Laurie

> I wouldn't use distilled water, it lacks vital minerals and vitamins that your tads and eventually frogs will need. Dechlorinated tap water will work fine


Okay, thank you! That's actually a good thing. I plan on putting goldfish on the water side and I know they can't survive in distilled water. I read a website that was just posted for me (thank you) and I'm thinking my water is too deep for tadpoles.

----------


## Laurie

I appreciate all the responses! I feel a lot better about not killing my tadpoles..lol It would break my heart. Thanks everyone!

----------


## HerpDerp

I wouldn't put goldfish in the water side. Not only will it eat your tad poles but they get WAY too big for that small of a space. You would do much better with guppies in the water side. But from my recent experience, only get male guppies. They breed like wildfire! I STILL have babies in my crayfish tank that I can't catch to bring to the pet store LOL.

----------


## bill

I wouldn't use goldfish just for the simple fact of the amount of waste they generate. That little whisper will never keep up. And it would take about 6 months for the biofilter to mature enough to handle the amount of ammonia they dump in the water properly.

----------


## Laurie

Guppies? Hmmm...

----------


## bill

you could also go with micro fish like rasboras or mosquito fish. i'm a HUGE fan of endler's live bearers (a species of guppy). there are some really cool hybrids of them out on the market, if you can find them.  :Smile:

----------


## Laurie

I', cycling my warer so I can put guppies in my tank(thanks for the suggestion) but I'm wondering if this water will be safe for my green tree frogs and green anoles? Can anyone help me with this?

----------


## HerpDerp

I would assume that this wouldn't be safe. While cycling ammonia levels and nitrite levels spike. Frogs absorb water through their skin so I can't imagine that would be a pleasant experience. I would suggest getting a bucket or something and putting your filter and extra media and some decorations in there and cycle it in there and then transfer that all to the water portion of your vivarium. The biological filter may need to adjust once being transferred but it will be much safer than going through a full cycle.

----------


## Laurie

Thanks for the response. So after the tank cycles is will be okay for my frogs and anoles?

----------


## bill

Did i miss something? I thought this was a tadpole tank?  Anyway, you can "seed" the filter with bacteria. It is sold by a few companies at pet stores. Keep in mind that your filter will not cycle just by having it run. The bacteria need food, just like you and i do. Without a food source, they will not grow and multiply. You can have a filter running for 6 months, but without feeding the nitrobacter bacteria, it will just be aged, clean water.

----------


## Laurie

Well, I'm starting out with tadpoles, but they will eventuelly turn into frogs. Thanks for the advice! It helps a lot. This is my first vivarium and I am very fond of the little frogs and lizards and fish, and it would be heartbreaking if I killed them out of my own ignorance. This site has been great and everyone has been so helpful!! I feel better about putting little creatures in my tank now.  :Smile:

----------


## Laurie

My complete vivarium! I have two green anoles, 4 tadpoles and 3 mollies. All are doing great! Thanks for all the help and suggestions!!

----------

